# Plastisol??????



## TaurusBull (Sep 1, 2013)

Good evening all!! I've been hearing a lot about this plastisol transfer paper. I've never used it before nor even heard of it. I've only used regular heat transfer paper I usually get online. Is the plastisol a better product?? 

& also I've heard that you can have your art work sent & they will print it for you & send it. Does anyone know of a good place to get this done. I have the heat transfer machine, just looking for a better alternative to printing the art work. Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## bolinsspeedyts (Nov 25, 2012)

Plastisol is an ink and its screen printed onto a transfer paper for heat transfer to shirts. 
There are many companies that do custom tranfers.
FM Expressions
Seay Graphics
Howards Sportswear
Pro World
And the list goes on. Do some homework and it can be profitable for you. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## KhaoticAngel (Aug 9, 2014)

Two vendor lists on the forum... 

1) A list on the forum can be found HERE. (some sites no longer exist)

2) Click the Google Doc link in the original post HERE, will take you to a list of vendors.

Be sure to use the 'forum search' tool at the top of each page of the forum... this will be the fastest way for you to find any information you're looking for! Hope this helps!


----------

